# Tahoma 31



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Any homeowners have it yet?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I wish I did. They are installing it on the University of Arkansas football field, so it must be good.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I have called 2 places from https://www.sodproductionservices.com/tahoma-31-bermudagrass/

New Life Turf - Not ready until August or later and $3 a bushel
Winstead Turf Farm - I think theirs wouldn't be ready until late July.(Called about 6 or 7 weeks ago) Don't remember the price.

Trying to get 200 bushels.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

What size is a bushel of sod? standard 2x5?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> What size is a bushel of sod? standard 2x5?


I think 0.32 cubic feet by volume. And it is a bushel of sprigs made from sod.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> What size is a bushel of sod? standard 2x5?


According to this(and it's sprigs):

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W160-D.pdf

1.24 cubic feet


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

GA Bushel - 0.32 or 0.4 cubic feet
TX Bushel - 1.24 cubic feet


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Didn't realize places sold sprigs. You don't learn this stuff with common bermuda!


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> Didn't realize places sold sprigs. You don't learn this stuff with common bermuda!


Are you even allowed to have a Hank Hill avatar if you're from Oklahoma?

Tahoma31 is my ideal grass... I'm holding off on buying any sod/sprigs until it become more available.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Kicker said:


> Are you even allowed to have a Hank Hill avatar if you're from Oklahoma?
> 
> Tahoma31 is my ideal grass... I'm holding off on buying any sod/sprigs until it become more available.


Considering he was born in the ladies room at Yankee Stadium I think he's fair game for everyone.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Found some ready. Looks like I am going to start prepping 10k this week for sprigs.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> > Are you even allowed to have a Hank Hill avatar if you're from Oklahoma?
> ...


Dont forget the I ❤ NY bumper sticker


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibby said:


> Found some ready. Looks like I am going to start prepping 10k this week for sprigs.


 :banana: :dancenana:

:yahoo:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

This is how I burn right?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Just got some info that I might be able to get a deal on Sprigs Thursday morning...... However, haven't prepped anything. Researching options, might just have to scalp the centipede and through'er down!


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Not a home lawn but a good representation of Tahoma 31 five weeks after sprigging at 14 bu/M.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Gibby said:


> Just got some info that I might be able to get a deal on Sprigs Thursday morning...... However, haven't prepped anything. Researching options, might just have to scalp the centipede and through'er down!


Then spray the f out of everything with glyphosate.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > Just got some info that I might be able to get a deal on Sprigs Thursday morning...... However, haven't prepped anything. Researching options, might just have to scalp the centipede and through'er down!
> ...


Just restocked on glyphosate on Friday.

Thinking about doing just the part I didn't seed with P77 which is about 7.5k of centipede.... Not sure I could get all the P77 killed off in time in the front. I could always steal sprigs in the spring to redo the front.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

If anyone between Columbia, SC and Richmond, VA want some Tahoma 31 sprigs let me know. He'll fill my trailer full for a good price but I only need about half.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> I wish I did. They are installing it on the University of Arkansas football field, so it must be good.


The Hogs are ripping up the plastic and chewed up tires in favor of the real stuff? That's awesome if I understand you correctly.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Gibby said:


> I have called 2 places from https://www.sodproductionservices.com/tahoma-31-bermudagrass/
> 
> New Life Turf - Not ready until August or later and $3 a bushel
> Winstead Turf Farm - I think theirs wouldn't be ready until late July.(Called about 6 or 7 weeks ago) Don't remember the price.
> ...


New Life is good people. They're a customer of my business.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JRS 9572 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I did. They are installing it on the University of Arkansas football field, so it must be good.
> ...


Yes they are!

https://arkansasrazorbacks.com/back-to-grass-in-2019/


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

https://sportsturfonline.com/2019/07/16/razorbacks-return-to-natural-grass/10571/?oly_enc_id=0806I7448578C1T

Another write up.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

JRS 9572 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I did. They are installing it on the University of Arkansas football field, so it must be good.
> ...


Dr. Doug Karcher of the University of Arkansas Turfgrass Program had this to say about the last natural grass turf "Regarding the fake turf, that's what Bobby Petrino wanted.. period. The Riveria was flawless"


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@J_nick well this an appropriate way to wash Ole Bobby from Razorback Stadium. What a piece of work that guy is.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is some local news coverage of the Tahoma 31 project at Razorback Stadium...

https://www.4029tv.com/article/brand-new-type-of-grass-to-be-installed-at-razorback-stadium/28513062


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Sweet, found the Titans practice field is switching to other too.

First pallet was sold last November according to Riverside, but was only 1 pallet, didn't say if it was residential or not. Said sales picked up this spring.

I haven't found any other mentions of a residential lawn with it yet


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is an even better article - talks about why they chose the Winstead Turf Farms in Memphis over a closer one in Tulsa, etc.

http://www.wholehogsports.com/news/2019/jul/21/natural-look-insiders-detail-razorbacks-switch-bac/


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Great articles! Very interesting. I'm surprised too that they didn't leave themselves more time from installation to first practice, but of course they know what they're doing.

How long until TLFs are installing Evergreen Turf Matrix? (Or are they already.) 

But Morris is right, there's nothing like a great grass field. I hate fake turf -- putting that stuff in an outdoor stadium in the south is an abomination!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Chocolate Lab said:


> ...But Morris is right, there's nothing like a great grass field. I hate fake turf -- putting that stuff in an outdoor stadium in the south is an abomination!


They used to play on Riviera. When Petrino arrived he wanted artificial turf - but he gone.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

I missed that they had Riviera before -- good stuff and makes me feel good about my Monaco.

I actually went to the U of A my freshman year. Beautiful area of the country, Actually played a little pickup game with some guys from the track team on that field one day. Rooting for them to get their footing back this year on a great new turf.


----------



## sportsman10 (Feb 25, 2019)

Ware said:


>


I was best friends with one of his boys growing up. Arkansas was not good for him or his family (his fault).


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

It's happening!
https://twitter.com/ArkRazorbacks/status/1158453470971813890


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Here are a couple of YouTube videos from Pig Trail Nation about the install. I've also included a link with some time lapse cameras showing the stadium work and the sod farm prep and grow-in from start to finish.

https://app.oxblue.com/open/universityofarkansas

https://youtu.be/oYV58kmCvoo

https://youtu.be/XSER7-zUjn4


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > Found some ready. Looks like I am going to start prepping 10k this week for sprigs.
> ...


@Ware Looks like we will be still good on the "secret". You guys still won't have much of a team playing on that field. LMFAO


----------

